# Touche majuscule bloquée sur iBook?



## Virpeen (21 Mars 2005)

Voilà, je me pose une question iExistentielle : pour obtenir les caractères À, È, É, etc. avec un clavier mac, on peut utiliser la touche majuscule bloquée... J'essaie désespérément sur mon iBook et... rien !  

Est-ce possible avec le clavier d'un iBook ?


----------



## anonyme 1er (25 Mars 2005)

il faut choisir le clavier "Français" et non pas "Français - numérique" dans les préférences système ou dans le menu ad hoc


----------

